# Points Expiration



## frugalist (Jul 2, 2010)

I was just reading the AGR T&C and noticed this in Section D:

1. Subject to the terms of this TOC, Points earned under the Program will not expire as long as the Program continues and the Member travels on Amtrak using their Membership Number within a 3-year period.

2. If no Amtrak travel is purchased, recorded or reported within a 3-year period, or if you do not make and honor an Amtrak travel reservation within this timeframe, your points will expire. You can view all Point and Travel activity by logging into "My Account" on this Site.

3. Points earned under the Program will not expire if the member is an active cardholder of the Amtrak Guest Rewards® World MasterCard® issued by Chase Bank.

I'd like to interpret #3 to mean that if I am an active cardholder of the AGR World MasterCard, my points won't expire even if I don't make and honor a paid Amtrak reservation every three years. I'm guessing "active cardholder" means I've used the card within a certain timeframe. The T&C are silent on exactly what is meant by "active cardholder." Also, note that it specifies the World MasterCard. If you have the basic AGR MasterCard, this clause wouldn't apply to you.

Even though it's there, I don't think I'd take a chance on the system working right. I'm sure when the time comes, I'll just take a cheap trip to stay within the three year time frame.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 2, 2010)

Rule #3 is a recent addition to the T&C and in fact was talked about over on Flyertalk and confirmed by AGR Insider, an actual AGR employee for Amtrak.

I would interpret "active" to mean that your card is in good standing and that you are making at least a few charges on it from time to time. If you haven't charged anything in 2 or 3 years on the card, then you might have an issue.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 2, 2010)

I never noticed that exception, but still I would take a short trip once every 2 years just to be safe!






Trips like


Orlando to Winter Park
LA to Fullerton or Anaheim
Portland, OR to Vancouver, WA
Providence to Boston
Washington to Alexandria or Baltimore
New Orleans to Slidell
Dallas to Ft Worth
etc...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

And the best one of all, AUS-TAY for the best Bar-B-Q in the world! :lol:


----------



## frugalist (Jul 2, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Rule #3 is a recent addition to the T&C and in fact was talked about over on Flyertalk and confirmed by AGR Insider, an actual AGR employee for Amtrak.


Ahhh ... I hadn't seen that. I've been skipping over that thread since I thought I knew the 3-year rule.


----------



## Edgefan (Jul 2, 2010)

Three years without hearing an all aboard call? Shudder the thought!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 2, 2010)

Edgefan said:


> Three years without hearing an all aboard call? Shudder the thought!








Don't scare me like that!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 3, 2010)

Heck, 3 weeks is enough for me to start getting nervous!


----------

